# Uber Eats Tips: Before and After COVID-19



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I keep tabs on all the deliveries I do for UberEats and other gigs as well. I thought it would be interesting to compare pre-COVID with post-COVID results. This is what I found...

86 deliveries BEFORE COVID (going back to June, 2019). Average ticket without tips: $4.90. Average tip was $2.10. Total ticket was $7.00. Tip was 43% of the base fare.

52 deliveries AFTER COVID (beginning ca. March 15th or so). Average ticket without tips: $6.27. Average tip was $3.85. Total ticket was $10.12. Tip was 61% of the base fare.

So the average ticket was up 28% ($6.27/$4.90) and the average tip was up 83% ($3.85/$2.10). 

It does seem like things have come back down to earth some in the past few weeks or so.

Anyone else keeping a spreadsheet or anything to track this?

P.S. I am brand new on this forum and have done less than 1,000 UE deliveries since starting last year.


----------

